# Best pool for Cats on Ohio..



## BIGTCAT'N (Apr 12, 2006)

I have given up on any decent cats down below cincy. Are there any pools on the Big O that aren't fished out by the commercial guys! I don't mind traveling east or west on the Ohio, Would like to get into em like we use to several years ago or are "The good ol days" gone? Thanks in advance for any help. Not picky on species just want to feel rod bend double! LOL

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Go towards WV. I've never been, but I see lots of posts about the Kanawha River with good flatheads.


----------



## 33highland (Feb 5, 2014)

I have been fishing the ohio in gallipolis (W.V. water) and I tell you it is special...it will give you that good feeling about fishing...Its all I can think about, as a matter a fact I'm getting ready to roll that direction here shortly and I will post the results tomorrow afternoon sometime.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Im not touching this one..LOL

Salmonid


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

From the racine pool all the way to Gallipolis is good!


----------



## 33highland (Feb 5, 2014)

the water temp was 73 a little above gallipolis and the bite was slow. We caught several 2-3 pounders and one around 10. I caught a nice 2 lb smallmouth while bait fishing on bottom and many channel cats. The fog rolled in thick so I never moved around too much.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Salmonid said:


> Im not touching this one..LOL
> 
> Salmonid


Give the secrets up Mark


----------



## BIGTCAT'N (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks for the info and the repot 33Highland!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Sorry Tom, I got blasted in another thread for sharing my opinions a little too often so I felt like this post was a test....

BTW me and partner Ryan will be catfishing Acton early, in my big white Sea Nymph,( happily idleing btw) swing by if you see us out there. 

Salmonid


----------



## BIGTCAT'N (Apr 12, 2006)

No problem mMark, I'm hope you passed your test.LOL... I know you have helped many people on here in the past including me. Good luck in the tourney!

Tom


----------



## Fishman43078 (Apr 16, 2013)

I second the Gallipolis pool. A lot of good water above Pomeroy. The Kanawha also has some good shovelhead. Lots of good fishing around AEP with all of the barges and places shovelhead can get out of current. Up the Kanawha, there are several good holes with a lot of debris. I also fish a lot in the Powhatan Point area. There are some good holes there as well and I hardly ever see and fishing boat targeting catfish. I have never really fished for Blues but they are in there. 
Mark, you can share any info you want... I appreciate your willingness to share info. I thought that is what this sight is for. It isn't like you r posting coordinates. Besides, I always figure "my favorite holes" are probably a couple hundred other guys favorites as well.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

